# String nach ENTER durchsuchen



## Prengepower (13. Dez 2009)

Moin!

Ich habe vor, einen String dahingehend zu durchsuchen, um herauszufinden, ob ein ENTER enthalten ist. Wie kann ich das machen?

hatte es so überlegt...


```
int i = 0;
		do{
			i++;
		}while(data.charAt(i)!='\u000A');
```

problem dabei ist allerdings, dass ich chartAt nicht so vergleichen kann...


----------



## U2nt (13. Dez 2009)

Meinst du mit ENTER, ob in der Zeichenkette das tatsächliche Wort "ENTER" vorkommt, z.B. "Wie geht es ENTER?" oder meinst du die Taste auf der Tastatur?


----------



## madboy (13. Dez 2009)

```
String bla = ...;
System.out.println((bla.indexOf("\n") > -1)); //Zeilenumbruch
System.out.println((bla.indexOf("ENTER") > -1)); //Wort "ENTER"
```


----------



## Prengepower (13. Dez 2009)

madboy hat gesagt.:


> ```
> String bla = ...;
> System.out.println((bla.indexOf("\n") > -1)); //Zeilenumbruch
> System.out.println((bla.indexOf("ENTER") > -1)); //Wort "ENTER"
> ```



ich mein den zeilenumbruch...


----------



## madboy (13. Dez 2009)

Dann verwende am besten die Zeile von meinem Code, hinter dem der Kommentar "Zeilenumbruch" steht ;-)


----------



## Prengepower (13. Dez 2009)

madboy hat gesagt.:


> Dann verwende am besten die Zeile von meinem Code, hinter dem der Kommentar "Zeilenumbruch" steht ;-)



jop hatte des ganz vergessen das i des logischerweise au einfach mit nem indexOf lösen kann


----------



## faetzminator (13. Dez 2009)

Da sollte man aber beachten, dass Win normalerweise [c]\r\n[/c] verwendet, Linux [c]\n[/c] und die alten (nicht OSX, Unix) Mac Systeme [c]\r[/c].
Man könnte das mit folgendem Regex matchen: [c]((\r?\n)|\r)[/c].


----------

